# COBOA Newport Ride



## The Hat (Aug 7, 2022)

Ride starts on East Bluff Dr. Off of Jamboree at the Back Bay Trail entrance. Meet up at 10am. Ride leaves at 10:30am. Sunday August 21st.


----------



## The Hat (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## The Hat (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Aug 11, 2022)

Looks like fun!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2022)

Yes! Extra Sunday Ride on the 3rd Sunday of August: CLEAR!!!
and in Newport Beach; definitely will be there.
Is there a theme?
Or Tony @The Hat Special request...???


----------



## The Hat (Aug 11, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Yes! Extra Sunday Ride on the 3rd Sunday of August: CLEAR!!!
> and in Newport Beach; definitely will be there.
> Is there a theme?
> Or Tony @The Hat Special request...???
> View attachment 1678209



No theme. Just ride an old bike.


----------



## Dawalt (Aug 14, 2022)

Blaboa or Bust!


----------



## oddball (Aug 17, 2022)

We will sure to be there


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 17, 2022)

Good Times, for sure!


----------



## oddball (Aug 19, 2022)

Hey Tony we meet at the University Dr. Or Ford Rd. side ?, don't know where Back Bay trail is.
Cliff


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 19, 2022)

Eastbluff Dr.
Off Jamboree Rd.




There’s curbside parking along Eastbluff Dr.


----------



## oddball (Aug 19, 2022)

Got it, thanks Marty


----------



## The Hat (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 21, 2022)

A few pics from the day.






























































Thanks Tony!
I’d say, COBOA on Balboa was a success!

And for those that may be wondering,
COBOA is the acronym for;
California Old Bicycle Owners Association.
At least, I think that’s what it is? Lol!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 21, 2022)

The COBOA newport ride was super kool.big thanks to @The Hat for putting it on.nice to see everyone and hangout today


----------



## The Hat (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## The Hat (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## MissStarlingDarling (Aug 21, 2022)

Bananas are not just a name for seats 🍌 🚲

Fun day with great people!
#garagedoortour2022


----------



## mrg (Aug 21, 2022)

Thanks to @The Hat & all for a great first socal COBOA OC - Newport back bay - Balboa - Wedge ride, broke out the 51 Red P & 61 Tornado for my daughter but just a few pics!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Thanks Tony!
> I’d say, COBOA on Balboa was a success!



Great pics Marty! Great compilation of the Day.🤩


birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1683643
> 
> Thanks for the Peanut-Butter/Banana milkshake, and inviting me to breakfast Bird!
> 
> ...



Thanks for making the DRIVE Bird!


MissStarlingDarling said:


> Bananas are not just a name for seats 🍌 🚲
> 
> Fun day with great people!
> #garagedoortour2022



Great Photos of folks enjoying every moment!🤩🥳🥰


mrg said:


> Thanks to the @The Hat & all for a great first socal COBOA OC - Newport back bay - Balboa - Wedge ride



Super-Fun filled day riding, laughing, and Eating.
Thanks Tony @The Hat for setting this all up, housing the Travelers, and paying the Ferry Man.🤩😎🥳





1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary Westfield, Dad's Bike;
got to roll with his younger brother yesterday;
thanks Dave @old hotrod for making the drive, and bringing Columbia,
and Marty for taking this pic.


----------



## Dawalt (Aug 22, 2022)

Looks like u guys made it back lol great ride/ bananas thanks guys!


----------



## Dope54 (Aug 22, 2022)

Thanks guys good ride !!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 22, 2022)

*Great cooler day & a perfect day to ride .. here are some of my pics *


----------



## slick (Aug 22, 2022)

The ride looks pretty spectacular and very eventful with killer scenery. Sorry we missed it. I'm just spread way too thin lately with too many other priorities. Maybe next year.


----------



## Misterotis (Aug 25, 2022)

Sorry I couldn't make it, looks like a blast.


----------

